# AIB - entitled to tracker after fixed rate, but they no longer offer them.



## pats22 (16 May 2011)

Hi
I’m wondering if anyone has had any dealings with the AIB on this. My situation is that I went on a 5 year fixed back in 2006. The documents at the time said I would be offered a tracker when the period ended (no rate specified) but after contacting them last year to make sure they would still offer me one, they kept insisting they were no longer available.

Has anyone had any luck with getting the AIB to move on this issue.
Thanks
Pats22


----------



## Sunny (16 May 2011)

pats22 said:


> Hi
> I’m wondering if anyone has had any dealings with the AIB on this. My situation is that I went on a 5 year fixed back in 2006. The documents at the time said I would be offered a tracker when the period ended (no rate specified) but after contacting them last year to make sure they would still offer me one, they kept insisting they were no longer available.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with getting the AIB to move on this issue.
> ...


 
If your documentation says you will go back to a tracker, you will go back to a tracker. The bank doesn't have a case.


----------



## ivannomonet (16 May 2011)

Yeah, but ecb + 5% isnt much good to the poster. Unless the contract stated a fixed percentage above ecb then he's wasting his time...


----------



## Sunny (16 May 2011)

ivannomonet said:


> Yeah, but ecb + 5% isnt much good to the poster. Unless the contract stated a fixed percentage above ecb then he's wasting his time...


 
I presume he was on a tracker previously if the docs said he would revert to a tracker. It will go back to the same margin


----------



## pats22 (16 May 2011)

No it says you won’t go back to your previous tracker rate in there(someone in AIB earned their keep that day) but I wanted to know if anyone forced them to give them a tracker and what margin they got off of them seeing as most other lenders revert contracts seem to be coming in around the original margin.
thanks
pats22


----------



## NorfBank (16 May 2011)

pats22 said:


> No it says you won’t go back to your previous tracker rate in there



What are the exact words on the loan offer?


----------



## pats22 (23 May 2011)

can anyone offer an opinion on the above or is anyone in the same situation.
thanks
pats22


----------



## Bronte (24 May 2011)

pats22 said:


> Hi
> 
> “I wish to advise that as tracker rate options were removed from the market in October 2008 the prevailing rate options at the moment are fixed of LTV variable rates.” and a five figure breakage fee.
> 
> Pats22


 
Pats looks to me like you have good grounds to complain to them. Your first port of call is to complain in writing by registered post. If they don't offer you a tracker they will issue you at some stage with a final response letter and then you take your case to the ombudsman. If you look around AAM you will see that many of us are fighting the banks on their shoddy practices and you will see that many people on AAM through perseverence and doggidness win their arguments. Now is a really good time as the ombusdman is being really pro the consumer and rightly so.

Look up the posts by Knuttel and Butter for more info.


----------

